# Frage zur Performance bei Fonteinbindung



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. November 2015)

Hi,
ich optimiere gerade eine Webseite auf deren Performance.
Nun hab ich die Meldung bekommen das ein Google Font nicht gecachet werden kann.
Der Font ist exter neingebunden.
Nun meine Frage, ist es besser die Fontdatei auf dem Server lokal zu speichern um sie cachen zu können oder weiterhin extern einzubinden um HTTP-Requests zu senken?

Viele Grüße


----------



## SpiceLab (21. November 2015)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Nun meine Frage, ist es besser die Fontdatei auf dem Server lokal zu speichern um sie cachen zu können oder weiterhin extern einzubinden um HTTP-Requests zu senken?


Naja, das ist wohl eher eine Frage der (subjektiven) Prioritäten 

Wenn das Caching im Vordergrund steht bzw. eine höhere Wichtung hat, ist die Frage doch schon beantwortet - andersherum aber genauso


----------

